# Happy 2008 TUT!!!



## snowkei (Jan 3, 2008)

hello ladies, I havn't posted a tutorial for a long long long long time!
It took a LOT of time when I post a tut, and that's why I seldom posted a tut recently...


this tut is for this look



















what I use





*[brush]*
MAC 272
MAC 239
MAC 188
Kelly blush brush
Aveda angle brush
BB face blender brush

*[face]*
Kelly makeup base
Kelly liquid foundation #natural

*[brow]*
Shiseido elixir brow pencil
MAC fluidine #blacktrack

*[eyes]*
UDPP
MAC mineralized duo e/s #mi'lady (red)
BB ssb #gold
MAC fluidine #blacktrack
Shu uemura lashes #shimmer brocade

*[cheek]*
MAC blush #prism
MAC MSF #dark
BB ssb #gold

*[lips]* (not shown in pics)
MAC l/g #precocious
Revlon l/g #040. 080


first of all, start with a *bare* face...






*--foundation*

apply* makeup base* first and then apply *liquid foundation* on the face









use ur *hand* or a *sponge* to apply them well





*--eyes*

bare eyes









apply *UDPP* on the whole eyelid





use* 272 *brush to apply *mi'lady's red*




red on the eyelid





and u'll see









and then use *239* brush to apply *gold* ssb as an e/s




above the red





and u'll see









and *blend* gold & red
(use 239 from gold to red; use 272 from red to gold)
and u'll see










use an *angle brush *to draw the eyeliner









winging *twice* at the end of the eyes and









curl the lash, add some mascara and wear on the false lashes (upper & lower)
(here is a *link* for my applying-false-lashes tut)
http://specktra.net/f279/applying-fa...utorial-79384/

and u'll see









*--eyebrow*

first, use a *brow pencil *to draw the eyebrow
and then use *angle brush *add a little *blacktrack* on the brow
(make brow color darker)





*--cheek*

use *blush brush *to apply blush




*aslope shape *on the cheek





use *188* to *highlight*




on the *cheekbone* and *browbone*





use *face blender brush* to apply *MSF dark*, 
in order to make the shadow,contour the face









and here's the effect





*--lip*

mix 3 lipgloss and apply them on lips

done!!!


----------



## Amaranth (Jan 3, 2008)

Love it!! Thanks so much! 

I really want to find some pretty lashes now


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 3, 2008)

such an amazing tut!!! thank you...i wish I had some cool lashes like that!!!


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 3, 2008)

Omg that's really nice 1 question: how the hell do you do eyeliner so good??


----------



## Emmi (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you!! Have to try that out!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 3, 2008)

like always!! I love it, thanks for taking the time to do this for us...


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 3, 2008)

Fantastic tut!  I love the double-winged eyeliner you do!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 3, 2008)

This is such an amazing look!  Wonderful tut!


----------



## psychotickitty (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a beautiful color on you! And you've got serious skills with the lashes and eyeliner


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy 08 and thank you so much for another tut! They are priceless and truly useful!


----------



## nics1972 (Jan 3, 2008)

I LOVE your tutorials. I am ALWAYS looking for them.. you should do more of them.. I agree, they are hard, but you really do a fantastic job. Not to mention how pretty you always look..


----------



## nics1972 (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Omg that's really nice 1 question: how the hell do you do eyeliner so good??_

 
Good question. I'd like to know too !!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 3, 2008)

Such a glam look.  I love it!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 4, 2008)

Gorgeous tutorial!


----------



## lil_kismet (Jan 4, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pixygirl (Jan 4, 2008)

This was Awesome, I cant wait to see the next one, you always do such a great job and I love how you draw on the photo exactly where the product is supose to go. You rock!


----------



## amethystangel (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, I might try this look for my burlesque performance!


----------



## ELEMNOP (Jan 4, 2008)

Wowww! I loveee the colours. I always love your tutorials!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 4, 2008)

wow i absolutely LOVE that! thank you very much for the tutorial =D awesome


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, thanks, thanks! Lovely as always! Loved the look, you look awesome.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 4, 2008)

What amazing skills you have and I appreciate so much your taking the time to do these tutorials. Great job and great look....Happy 2008 to you, too!


----------



## Melly44 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looove this look!! i love that mi'lady color! i want it...your so pretty too!


----------



## mandragora (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the wonderful tut!  Gorgeous look.


----------



## Knut (Jan 4, 2008)

this is very pretty!
can't wait for the next tutorial, hope you won't take so long this time lol


----------



## lazytolove (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks snowkei, you're so amazing ;D


----------



## Devon (Jan 4, 2008)

Great tut!!!


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 4, 2008)

you really are so talented i'm jealous. the look is beautiful thanks for the tut.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jan 4, 2008)

your tutorials are always an A++!


----------



## user79 (Jan 4, 2008)

Perfect, once again.


----------



## cinnybuns (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful!! I love your tutorials so much.  A true inspiration


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 4, 2008)

you're like the queen of tutorial. instead of KING TUT you are QUEEN TUT!!!!

ha! i totally made that up!


----------



## bellasera (Jan 4, 2008)

Gorgeous!  Reminds me of a tequila sunrise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Jan 5, 2008)

Very pretty!! Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## belldandy13 (Jan 5, 2008)

you are amazing.


----------



## nikki (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tut!!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 5, 2008)

You look absolutely stunning!  Your skills are amazing and you are just gorgeous!


----------



## prettygirl (Jan 5, 2008)

you're gorgeous!


----------



## vintage (Jan 5, 2008)

makeup


----------



## Choca_Eyes (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow! absolutely brilliant!


----------



## krnangel33 (Jan 5, 2008)

so pretty !
i love the way you do your eyeliner .


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 6, 2008)

You always provide a wonderful, detailed tutorial. You are amazing! Thank you times 10~!


----------



## missvox (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous, love the eye combo!  I can never pull off red near my eyes.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 6, 2008)

just


Gorgeous!!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Reiko (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome job.  How do you line your eyes?  I always seem to have a hard time lining the inner corner of my eye.


----------



## breathless (Jan 7, 2008)

oh yay! you're the BEST!


----------



## Joyness (Jan 7, 2008)

This is sooo pretty! I'm always scared of red eyeshadow, but this look is very wearable.  Thanks so much for a great tut!


----------



## black_crx (Jan 7, 2008)

thank you very much! well done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you are so pretty!! 

I like the falsies!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 7, 2008)

wow it looks amazing.. i love it


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 7, 2008)

Your tut is always amazing! Thanks!!!


----------



## Dimple (Jan 8, 2008)

You look amazing! You should do more tutorials! I love your tuts


----------



## c12345 (Feb 17, 2008)

Such a good tutorial~

Love the lashes


----------



## HySeXtTh19 (Feb 18, 2008)

your skin is beautiful and your eyes are stunning!!


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 18, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KatrinaD (Feb 18, 2008)

You are an amazing artist, your work is phenomenal!!  Do you do make-up professionally?


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 5, 2008)

Great tut, thanks!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 5, 2008)

You have amazin' skills


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 6, 2008)

love those lashes!


----------



## knobs (May 25, 2008)

those lashes look awesome on you


----------



## xShoegal (May 25, 2008)

Soooo pretty, I love your tutorials!
Can´t wait for the next!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 27, 2008)

I love it!!!


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

Bevautiful


----------



## Emmi (May 28, 2008)

Love this look on you!!


----------



## scumballina (Sep 24, 2008)

You are so skilled! Love it!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Sep 30, 2008)

~b~e~a~u~t~i~f~u~l~ ~a~s~ ~a~l~w~a~y~s~
i need me some of those skillz!


----------



## MarleneAiziz (Oct 2, 2008)

I love it! <3


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 2, 2008)

so pretty, and i love your use of different products on the cheeks!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 2, 2008)

Slamming freaking hot!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 3, 2008)

i absolutely LOVE it

gorgeous


----------

